# Overclocking\Benchmarking Results !!! post here.........



## sxyadii (Nov 21, 2009)

*
UNIGINE HEAVEN BENCHMARK RESULT *

*ATI HD5850 Benchmark*

*My System Configuration*
*Motherboard* :- Asus P5K Premium WIFI-AP
*CPU* :- Intel C2Q6600 2.4GHz
*RAM :- *3x1GB DDR2 667MHz*
Graphics Card* :- Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5
*OS* :- WIndow 7 Ultimate 64BIT 
*Binary* : Windows 32bits Visual C++ 2005 1500 Release Oct 22,2009

*Heaven Benchmark Setting*
*Shaders : *High
*Textures :* High
*Filter :* trilinear
*Anisotropy :* 4x
*Full Screen :* ON


*Results*
*DirectX 9 : 58.1FPS*
*DirectX 10* *: 54.7FPS*
*DirectX 11 : 55.8FPS
**i50.tinypic.com/yf3go.jpg
*DirectX 9*

*i48.tinypic.com/687byo.jpg

*DirectX 10*

*i45.tinypic.com/359ilc0.jpg

*DirectX 11*

*i48.tinypic.com/9fvcrn.jpg​


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

^^
what is OC'ed here.


----------



## layzee (Nov 23, 2009)

No OC stuff just benchmark scores at stock speeds


----------

